# 1995 Gary Fisher Grateful Dead Hoo Hoo E Koo - Patagonia, AZ - CL $550



## Lonestar (Feb 28, 2022)

Rare Vintage 1995 Greatful Dead Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo - bicycles...
					

A very rare, vintage mountain bike by Gary Fisher! This is the Greatful Dead Hoo Koo E Koo from 1995! The Mtb is in very nice shape to ride or add to a collection! Fisher had been a roadie with the...



					tucson.craigslist.org
				




I have wanted one of these for years...

Cool bike that's a little HTF...


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 28, 2022)

I wouldn't mind owning one! Its not a bad price either. I used to sell used bikes on Ebay for a bike shop and we would get decent numbers for these. And if you are willing to ship, Japan pays.... Im not sure what they realistically go for today.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 28, 2022)

There was a minty one last year on Ebay that was in Brentwood, California.  It was pick up only.  I think it brought around $300-350 as I recall.  @bentwoody66


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 28, 2022)

I bought a 1996 Hoo Koo E Koo new and still have it, not the Dead version though. @ $700.00 new, these were not high end bikes. I'd rate them close to the the bottom end for actual serious mountain biking. I figure a person would probably pay $200 for a regular one nowadays.


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 28, 2022)

I wouldn't pay $550 for it, but I would go $200...Probably wouldn't ride it much, though.


----------



## gymmanager (Mar 1, 2022)

That bike would expand your mind 🤣. Those who know, will know what I’m talking about. @New Mexico Brant 😉?


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 2, 2022)

Bike for annual Bicycle Day, April 19, 2022








						Tripping in LSD's Birthplace: A Story for "Bicycle Day"
					

After consuming magic mushrooms in Basel, Switzerland, I ran into Albert Hofmann, the chemist who catalyzed the psychedelic era.




					blogs.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 4, 2022)

It looks like a standard bike frame with custom paint and graphics.
Other Hoo Koo's Ive seen have more imaginative, non-standard frames.  Different years I guess? 
Hmmmm.


----------

